# Please Help A Newbie



## rmb (Dec 4, 2010)

Hi everyone I have taken a interest in watches and have been searching ebay for an Omega. My late father gave me a watch about 20yrs ago, it was a gift to him from a friend. The watch has only been worn a few days in forty years. A few days ago I thought I would retreive it from the cupboard with a view to wearing it. As I cannot find any information on the watch I was hoping someone might help. It was bought early 1960 all stainless steel 21jewel incabloc autowind. A local watch repairer took the back off for me and said it has a better class Rhonda movement but was not familiar with the make of the watch which is a Roventa Henex.


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.

Google is your friend - there are loads of hits for that name.

T


----------



## rmb (Dec 4, 2010)

tall_tim said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> Google is your friend - there are loads of hits for that name.
> 
> T


Thanks for the welcome. Google did not help, followed several hits most take you to their webb site that plays a message about their 50yrs aniversary and that they make bespoke watches. No hits about vintage Roventa's. Forgot to mention it has serial number on back 2975w.


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

The Roventa-Henex logo is suspiciously similar to the old 2nd Moscow Watch Factory (Slava) logo <_<

















Not as bad as when Mazda 'borrowed' Sea-Gull's logo, but all the same it's a bit dodgy.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Could you post some pictures please, below is a guideÂ

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=13637

Regards Martin


----------



## rmb (Dec 4, 2010)

martinzx said:


> Could you post some pictures please, below is a guideÂ
> 
> http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=13637
> 
> Regards Martin


Sorry Martin trying to sort out


----------



## rmb (Dec 4, 2010)

rmb said:


> martinzx said:
> 
> 
> > Could you post some pictures please, below is a guideÂ
> ...


----------



## rmb (Dec 4, 2010)

martinzx said:


> Could you post some pictures please, below is a guideÂ
> 
> http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=13637
> 
> Regards Martin


I will try again.

https://cid-ea350b167e1588ca.photos.live.com/self.aspx/watch/SDC10442.JPG


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

restricted album


----------



## rmb (Dec 4, 2010)

gaz64 said:


> restricted album


 Thanks Gaz.


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

rmb said:


> gaz64 said:
> 
> 
> > restricted album
> ...












there you go


----------



## rmb (Dec 4, 2010)

gaz64 said:


> rmb said:
> 
> 
> > gaz64 said:
> ...


Thanks again Gaz. :thumbup:


----------



## rmb (Dec 4, 2010)

Is there nobody that can tell me anything about this watch. Is it just an old watch that is not collectable? Been quoted Â£120 to Â£140 to service and calibrate. Don't want to spend that unless its worth it. Sooner put it to byeing vintage Omega.


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

I can tell you that I wouldn't pay Â£120 for a service.


----------



## rmb (Dec 4, 2010)

tall_tim said:


> I can tell you that I wouldn't pay Â£120 for a service.


Thanks Tim. The quote was from someone reccomended in a thread.


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

rmb said:


> tall_tim said:
> 
> 
> > I can tell you that I wouldn't pay Â£120 for a service.
> ...


I have and do use a few different guys, the last one I had done was a 70s Oris, it needed a service, new crown stem and calibrate. It cost me Â£65.


----------



## rmb (Dec 4, 2010)

tall_tim said:


> rmb said:
> 
> 
> > tall_tim said:
> ...


Hi Tim. The jeweler that opened it for me said he would clean and calibrate for Â£20 to Â£30 and I have decided to let him do it, he has been established in Oldham for 30 odd yrs. The saving can then go toward an Omega. I have sent an email to Roventa-Henex to see if they can give information on the watch. Thanks again for your input. Chalie.


----------



## rmb (Dec 4, 2010)

rmb said:


> tall_tim said:
> 
> 
> > rmb said:
> ...


Today I got a reply from Roventa-Henex. It was an apology that they could not help as thier records do not go that far back. I have also researched and found no link with the Russian company with the similar logo and Roventa-henex.

Surely there must be someone with a knowedge of the history of this watch.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Â

Hi,

I think they were Swiss made watches in the day, but now seem to be made in China, take the back off post a picture of the movement & mabe we can give you some more information,

Regards Martin


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

Surely there must be someone with a knowedge of the history of this watch.



There's a lot of watches out there! I posted a thread about an even older watch than yours - still not much wiser, it's part of the fun!

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=57501

Ask the jeweller if there are any marks inside the case, if you look at the thread of mine - you can see in the picture some numbers scribed in the case - they're like notes to watch makers and jewellers from what I'm told.

Looking forward to seeing the inside of the watch :thumbsup:


----------



## rmb (Dec 4, 2010)

sparrow441 said:


> Surely there must be someone with a knowedge of the history of this watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hope to get more pics this weekend don't want to open it myself.


----------



## rmb (Dec 4, 2010)

rmb said:


> sparrow441 said:
> 
> 
> > Surely there must be someone with a knowedge of the history of this watch.
> ...


----------



## rmb (Dec 4, 2010)

Sorry for delay and quality. Due to family problem not got back to Clevelys yet


----------



## chaz2468 (Nov 29, 2010)

rmb said:


> sparrow441 said:
> 
> 
> > Surely there must be someone with a knowedge of the history of this watch.
> ...


----------



## chaz2468 (Nov 29, 2010)

hi,

the guy in oldham sounds very fair, any chance of a contact no, as i live in oldham myself

he could be very usefull thanks, regards chaz.


----------



## rmb (Dec 4, 2010)

chaz2468 said:


> hi,
> 
> the guy in oldham sounds very fair, any chance of a contact no, as i live in oldham myself
> 
> he could be very usefull thanks, regards chaz.


My email address is on my profile, but I think you need 50 posts to access. I would be glad to have a meet up at a later date. But just now I am looking after my mother 24/7 as she is 88 yrs old and very ill. Looking farward to seeing you sometime in the future. Regards Charlie.


----------



## chaz2468 (Nov 29, 2010)

hi

sorry to here about your mum, but i meant the contact no off the jeweller in oldham.

again sorry for the confusion.

regards chaz.


----------



## rmb (Dec 4, 2010)

chaz2468 said:


> hi
> 
> sorry to here about your mum, but i meant the contact no off the jeweller in oldham.
> 
> ...


Hi Chaz. Forgot the name but he is located at top end of Oldham town centre between British heart foundation charity shop and the betting shop. Through the doorway and on the third floor. Does not sell watches does repairs only so I hope that complies with forum rules. Regards Charlie.


----------



## chaz2468 (Nov 29, 2010)

hi charle

thanks for that, i know where you mean and will give

him a try,again thanks for your help,

regards kevin.


----------



## rmb (Dec 4, 2010)

well finally sussed posting pictures. fingers crossed


----------

